# Bosch Rexroth Indramat



## stauch (17 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe etliche Bosch & Rexroth Teile zu verkaufen. Fast alles OVP. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo Ich die Sachen verkaufen kann? Auf ebay geht ja nix oder?

Bosch B-IO 67S-DP 8DI/8DO Nr. 1070920711-102 
1 Stück
Bosch B-IO 67S-DP 8DI/8DO Nr. 1070920711-104 
6 Stück
Bosch B-IO K-CAN16DO Nr. 1070079743 
4 Stück
Bosch B-IO K-DEV32DI Nr. 1070079946 
2 Stück
Bosch B-IO M-BK-TBS/L Nr. 1070081256-102 
4 Stück
Bosch Bundle Sentinel Super Pro Hardlock mit gesteckter Introcard Nr. 1070920263 
91 Stück
Bosch CL200 A ANA Nr. 1070083597-103 Vers. 1 
1 Stück
Bosch CL200 A20ANA Nr. 1070083598-103 Vers. 1 
1 Stück
Bosch CL200 ZE 200 AM Nr. 1070075176-412 Vers. 3 
4 Stück
Bosch CL500 Eprom Modul 128k Nr.1070066848-105 
1 Stück
Bosch CL500 Eprom Speicher 128k Nr.066848-103 
1 Stück
Bosch CL500 Eprom Speicher 128k Nr.1070066848-105 
3 Stück
Bosch Nr. 044728-104 
8 Stück
Bosch Nr.1070077630-1 ND-102 
9 Stück
Bosch Rexroth Nr. 1070084088-205 07W26-C-B-H-T-V 
1 Stück
Bosch RM65CL-DP 
3 Stück
Bosch Servodyn-D B-LP PM SMA/000/0.25-D/TRUMPF Nr. 1070081741-105 
18 Stück
Rexroth AKKU Servicekit-PC Nr. 1070086449-101 
2 Stück
Rexroth Bosch  Indra Control CML 40.1-NP-220-NA- Nr 1070170261-108 
2 Stück
Rexroth Bosch Bedientastatur BT-5N DP Nr. 1070920626-103 
3 Stück
Rexroth Bosch BTS16.1N-BS Nr. 1070170034-202 
1 Stück
Rexroth Bosch BTS40.1N-BS Nr. 1070170035-203 
2 Stück
Rexroth Bosch CL200 POS-SA 2 Nr. 1070083601-103 Vers. 2 
4 Stück
Rexroth Bosch CL500 R501 MAP Nr. 1070085420-202 Vers. 2 
1 Stück
Rexroth Bosch Servodyn-D B-LP PM SMA/000/0.52-D Nr. 1070088782-101 
9 Stück
Rexroth Bosch Servodyn-D B-LP PM SMA/020/0.502-D Nr. 1070086602-104 
52 Stück
Rexroth Bosch TK 5201 Nr. 1070079890-102 
4 Stück
Rexroth Indramat R-IBS IL 24 BK-DSUB 
14 Stück
Rexroth BTV 16 Nr. 922.460-203 Bildschirm Abdeckung 
1 Stück
Bosch Kabel Carrier / Akku Relais Nr. 1070084815-101 409 
2 Stück
Rexroth AKKU Servicekit-PC Nr. 1070086449-101 BMZ 6V / 2.5Ah BMZ HD 09/05 HD 04/313 Ref. 3734 mit Halterung 
2 Stück
Bosch Sentinel Super Pro Hardlock Nr. 1070919875 
1 Stück
Bosch SPS DISK SATZ HMI3200-E Nr. 1070083398-101 Vers. 1 SW-Vers 1.2 
1 Stück
Rexroth Nr. 1070922461 IndraView P16 Control Panel? 
4 Stück
Bosch Rexroth Nr.1070047071-107 Stecker 45 Stück
Bosch Koppelmodul für Rundkabel ASI FK RK-K/EF 4212PUR 034 BO 0,6m Coupler for round cable Nr. 1070 919626 
5 Stück
Bosch PHG-Adapt. rHo3.0 1070084317 Kabel 
2 Stück
Rexroth 1070922695 LB064V02 6091L-0161C Bildschirm
4 Stück

Danke


----------



## maxi (18 Februar 2009)

Hi,

sind das Hydraulikventile dabei, neue?

Wenn ja welche und was magste für?


----------

